# which one better



## mw191 (Mar 18, 2012)

Which handgun is better the smith and wesson mp in 40 cal. or springfield xd in 40 cal. i have oppurtunity to get either one but have not shot either would like to get the better one.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The question of which one is better and which one is best only applies to pistols known not to be on the same level regarding: reliability, durability, manufacturer's name and track record, warranty etc.. These two happen to be on the same level in my opinion. "You" need to research both, hold them and shoot them if possible, determine what options you prefer then determine which is best for you. They are both good ones. I've seen some really good deals and numerous selections on NIB XD's at Bud's gun shop.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&W customer service and lifetime warranty gives it a bit of an edge in my opinion but best if you can find a range that rents and see which shoots and handles best for you.....JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know which is better, but if I were paying my own money I would buy the M&P.

RCG


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I happen to be partial to the XDm, be it in .40 or 9mm. I have found it to be a nice gun to shoot. Good trigger for a striker fired pistol.


----------

